# Shark bite this time of year?



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be camping at Fort Mcree tomorrow night and fishing for reds, sharks, whatever bites. I've never done any shore fishing before. Always from a kayak. Are any sharks biting this time of year? How far offshore do you kayak out the bait into the pass from the Ft. Mcree side? I assume for reds and others I will just be casting out some shrimp on a carolina rig. Any advice is appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

At Ft McRea, you won't have to yak a bait out too far due to the dropoff being so close. 75-100 yards should be good if you will be on the pass-side. The sharks are still here because we have had such a mild winter so far.

Use a good heavy weight because if the tide is moving either way you will want your bait to hold position. Shrimp on a carolina rig will work fine for reds, whiting, etc... Peel them first though.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Frozen shrimp? Thanks


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I would stay away from frozen. Stop by Joe Patti or Marias Seafood and get a pound of fresh shrimp. You will pay a little more but will catch many more fish.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'll post a report when I'm back in.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay thanks...think we are headed to Pickens today around 2 and will post report tonight


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

We didn't get in as much fishing as I wanted. We had 2 shark poles out and one smaller pole out with a short mono leader and cut bait. Of course it's the small reel that started singing after an hour or so. Got in a good minute a pretty fierce run, but he eventually tail whipped it and broke the line. Fun anyways. I'm hooked.


----------

